# Sideeffects of mutant whey and others...



## micklad1 (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys has any of you ever suffered from any side affects of whey protein brands..?? I used mutant whey once and I had wierd dreams and nightmares when I slept at night. That ever happened to anyone or any other side affects from mutant or other brands..??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Them damn mutants adding tren to their multiblend proteins.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Any sides effects you might get is the shiiits


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Only side should be dem mutant like gainz!


----------



## Bojax (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't let the name or ingredients fool you. Whey protein is just food.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Those pesky mutants


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Them damn mutants adding tren to their multiblend proteins.


Pmsl


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

the only side effect I got from protein was growth


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Mutant mass = mutant gass. No other sides to report  .


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

It might be the insulin they add to the shakes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are having it before bed it may give you a larger insulin hit making you sleep deeper,

However i suggest you don't read the word mutant,if any odd pics on tin try to shut your eyes as you knock it up,in case you get flash backs,this may lead to PTSS.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

It's a source of protein like any other food mate a little like saying what sides does everyone get off 200 gram of chicken and rice


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Makes my cock turn purple with an extra bellend halfway up the shaft. Soon goes away once I come off


----------

